# OT - Stupid question.



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

I thought this may be the best forum to ask my question to, even though it's not for service dog purposes.

I am purchasing a harness with the detachable Velcro patches for my rescue dog who has some fear aggression. I'm purchasing one that is light reflective because we often walk at night, with the patches that say DO NOT PET. It's not to pass her off as a service dog, it's a warning to people not to get close. We do also walk during the day, and often get people wanting to pet her, and it's just really not a good idea. I do let them know when they ask, but too many people try to approach without asking, and I have to tell them she bites, and then get an ear full about my rudeness or how wrong I am to take out an aggressive dog.

Anyway, to my question. The site I am ordering from needs her measurements, and I'm not sure where I am supposed to measure. They are asking for chest size. Can someone tell me from what area to what area I am supposed to measure? She is a tiny girl, so I don't want to go off breed size suggestions. 

Thanks in advanced for any help! And I apologize if this is the wrong board for this.


----------



## RobertJ (Jul 14, 2015)

Sorry, can't help on the vest sizing... but if people come over to your dog and close enough to read/notice the "Do Not Pet" badge... seems like they're already too close!

Is this an adult GSD?


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

Yes, 3yrs old. The patches are bright orange, I'm hoping it will make it more obvious. I have zero issues telling people to keep their distance, I'm just hoping the patches will deter at least a 4th of the people who normally approach.


----------



## Ruby'sMom (May 25, 2014)

I have an ezydog vest that has 'in training' patch on both sides. People do not approach to pet Ruby. Curious people ask me what we are training for, tho. I have had parents tell their kids "that dog is training so you can't go up and pet." Also the ezydog vest is adjustable, but I'm sure at 3 your dog is done growing. You just want to make sure she doesn't gain weight as she ages, if it's a fitted non-adjustable vest. 

The other thing that helps keeping people at bay, is walking with authority or with a purpose and a bit aloof, put yourself in the training mode as well.


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

Can I tell them "not to bite" if they ask what she is in training for ?. The vest I'm ordering is adjustable at the stomach, but not the chest. Should I just go with a fully adjustable one? I thought her chest would be as broad as it's going to get by 3yrs old?


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

If you post a link to the vest you are looking at, maybe someone can tell you exactly how to measure. 

When strangers ask if they can pet Bash, I tell them we are training him to ignore strangers. It usually does the trick! He's fine with people and doesn't bite, but I don't want him to think he's going to meet everyone who walks past him. With Lyka, I don't know if I would say you are in training not to bite, but maybe you could say she was rescued from a bad situation and that she doesn't trust people yet. Though, that could backfire with the "but all dogs like me!" crowd. It's rough! I'm sure you'll be able to make great strides with Lyka as time goes on!


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

I always just keep Wick on my side in a heel away from people and walk with a purpose fastly and do not make eye contact so they get the message that we are not going to interact. After doing this I have never had anyone try to pet him, if they come too close I just turn and walk the other way. Wick barks if I talk to people that he is supposed to be ignoring (still working on this it's getting better) so I avoid any sort of interaction at all, you'd be amazed how easy it is to get strangers to ignore you and your dog doing this stuff haha. I have found that wicks reactivity went away once he understood none of these strangers were going to have anything to do with him, which I think is why the talking still upsets him.


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

I forget my iPhone emojis don't work on the forum. I put a crazy face after the "bite" comment, but it comes out as a ? Instead. It was my poor humor, I was completely joking. 

I have the link saved at the office, I'll post as soon as I get my lazy but into work.


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

And I'm not actually worried she will bite, she hasn't to date, I'm just aware she CAN bite, and is not comfortable with people she doesn't know. I've tried saying she is shy, she doesn't like people, we are training, she's a rescue and am not sure of her attitude, and people seem to take that as a "well let me try it, dogs all LOVE me crap." So, I've found saying "she bites" keeps people at bay. 

I don't want her to get to the point where anyone can walk up and pet her. I don't want her to be a big cuddly ole bear. I just want to get her non reactive to people, so she isn't so stressed on walks when we do encounter people, which is every single walk we take. 

I do maintain my stride, but dang, people can be persitant and have even had a few people jog up behind me to ask questions about her. She'll give a warning bark or two, and I've learned to say "sorry, she bites" and keep on walking.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

BTW Jschrest-- There is no stupid questions, only stupid answers.


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

Nikitta said:


> BTW Jschrest-- There is no stupid questions, only stupid answers.


Thanks Nikitta  

Here is a link to the harness. The patches I am buying are purchased from a different site so I can get the bright orange. Now that I'm looking again, it says girth, not chest. I suck at this! lol. So does this mean around her stomach? And is this a super crappy product? I don't want to spend a TON of money, but if this is super cheaply made, I'd love suggestions on one that wouldn't run over $75.00 - $100.00

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Service-Harness-Removable-reflective-Purchase/dp/B00BOWR1YG?[/ame]


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

I think it looks just fine for your purposes! A girth measurement is best taken around the widest part of the dog, usually right behind the front "armpit" area. I figured you were kidding about the training her not to bite comment.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

You know,(and I'm going off on a rant here) So many people assume they are stupid for asking questions. The fact that you realize you don't know everything and ask questions actually make you incredibly intelligent. The people that scare me is idiots who THINK they know everything. Never cut yourself down for not knowing everything. It makes you better then the idiots who think they DO know everything. ( Rant done.) /grins


----------



## Ruby'sMom (May 25, 2014)

I've actually had a person ask if I was training to not bite. I also had someone grab their toddler quickly before we reached them. They said "that puppy bites!" Which really infuriated me. Given the chance Ruby would have just cleaned the toddler's face with multiple licks. So at times, I wonder if the vest could start problems because people associate it with their own bad experiences with the breed. I find people can be weird, unpredictable, but mostly curious and friendly when they see the vest.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona's service dog vest looks similar to yours. The vest hooks around the middle of her stomach. It is about a hand's length from her arm pit in the front.


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

Ruby'sMom said:


> I've actually had a person ask if I was training to not bite. I also had someone grab their toddler quickly before we reached them. They said "that puppy bites!" Which really infuriated me. Given the chance Ruby would have just cleaned the toddler's face with multiple licks. So at times, I wonder if the vest could start problems because people associate it with their own bad experiences with the breed. I find people can be weird, unpredictable, but mostly curious and friendly when they see the vest.


Lyka would lick childrens faces too. They seem to be the only thing she doesn't feel threatened by. She will lick them, then walk away. She never wants to play with them, just a quick kiss and walks off. Adults are another matter altogether, especially males. I can quiet her around females with a simple "sht" but men, nope, she will bark for hours if I don't remove her or them from the situation. 

I'm okay with people steering clear of her, that is my end goal. I don't want them to think she is vicious, but if that is what it takes to keep them away until she is more comfortable, I'm okay with that label for now. She just isn't comfortable with people, and I understand that. So if they keep their distance until we get that worked out, I'll use whatever means necessary, including letting them know she will bite (when it's doubtful she will).


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

Cheyanna said:


> Fiona's service dog vest looks similar to yours. The vest hooks around the middle of her stomach. It is about a hand's length from her arm pit in the front.


Thanks Cheyanna! I'll measure her when I get back home and get it ordered. She needs a double leash at this point anyway, otherwise she pulls me down when she sees something she wants (cat, small dog, random blowing leaf) so I like that this has a hook and a handle.


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

She measured 27 inches. Does this sound right? Her weight fluctuates between 38-42lbs.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

jschrest said:


> She measured 27 inches. Does this sound right? Her weight fluctuates between 38-42lbs.



Fiona is 32 inches and she is about 65 pounds. So about right.


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

Okay, I got the vest today. I LOVE it, but I think it's way too small. I have the strap around her belly as loose as it will go. Is it supposed to sit at her armpit? Or stay a hand width back from the armpit towards her stomach? Also, it leans to one side, so it doesn't sit on her back straight. Not sure if that means it's poorly sized for her, too loose/tight, or just poorly made? Can anyone help me out? Sorry about the poor picture quality, and my messy headed child in the background


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Hmmm... it does look a tad bit small. I don't know how much of a pain it would be to exchange for a larger size, though. Does Lyka seem bothered by it?


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

No, she's walking fine in it. Although when she tries to jump up it seems to prevent her from getting a full range of motion. She puts her paws on your shoulders for hugs when you're standing and tell her up. So when I do that, it seems to stop her from being able to get her paws to my shoulders. Not sure if it's because it's uncomfortable, or just new.

I ordered via amazon, I've never returned anything through them, so I'm not sure how difficult a return would be?


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm pretty sure it's easy to do a return through amazon. I leave all of that to my husband, though, so I can't really walk you through it! 

If it seems to limit her range of motion, I would assume it's too tight. Does it come in a larger size?


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

Yes, there are two sized up from the size I ordered. I'll get on my laptop and see what the exchange process is. Thanks!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

No problem! I hope it's easy! By the way, Lyka looks ADORABLE in the vest!


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

Ah thank you


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

GypsyGhost said:


> No problem! I hope it's easy! By the way, Lyka looks ADORABLE in the vest!


I was going to say that too she looks CAUUUUTTTE !! I am pretty sure that it is going to have the opposite effect because she looks so adorable in it!


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

They don't have an option to exchange. It was sent via amazon through an amazon seller? So I just chose the "contact seller" button and emailed them. Hopefully they will allow an exchange! The size I ordered did state it went up to 29 inches in girth, and she is most certainly 27 inches, I measured again. Or I could be measuring completely wrong, that is very possible as well


----------



## CDR Shep Mama (Mar 14, 2015)

If it's not fitting her maybe it's the wrong size? Like labeled wrong and they sent the wrong size?

Hopefully they let you switch it out!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

It is really small. Fiona's vest goes 1/2 way down her back.


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

Cheyanna said:


> It is really small. Fiona's vest goes 1/2 way down her back.


Thats what I thought, it should be further down. But if you adjust the chest strap (it's velcro) and larger to allow it to be mid way down her back, the velcro no longer sticks. It seems like they sent me a chihuahua size! lol. And it's not tight at all, I can easily fit my hand under the belly strap and the chest strap, it just seems like it's made for a small breed?


----------

